# I was SO mad!



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

There is ignorance and a lack of courtesy everywhere.

I get a little vindictive at times and if that was happening to me I would have walked over to the barrels and put them back where I found them. If they want to run, let them do it with their own labor. 

As far as running their horse one time after another, try to remember the horses and if they ever come up for sale, avoid them.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i would of been ****ed to. For one thats how you ruin a good barrel horse! I probably would of blown up in there face as thats how i am lol, but i think you handled it well though, you didnt blow up on them you were able to keep your composure (?). I probably would of taken my horse and rand right in front of them lol, ugh i hate people that think they own everything. Hahaha lol thats funny iridie, "if they ever come up for sale, avoid them" hahahhaa lol


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^ Thank you for saying I handled it well. I was SO ready to blow up it wasnt funny. But I figured I would be the better person by walking away, and not saying anything else.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree, you did handle it well. You seem a lot like me, you WANT to blow up on people so badly but you know its wrong, lol. Sorry they kinda ruined your ride. I feel bad for those horses!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I would have done the same as iridehorses and just hopped off my horse and rolled the barrels back to where they came from.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^ yeah I didnt even think about doing that. My dad was there watching me and he had never seen my horse before until then, (he lives far away) and so I didnt want to make a big scene about it. Thats why I think I held back a little. ha


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I'm not sure I would have wanted to be in there, ON MY FEET, trying to roll barrels out of the arena, considering they simply raced in and started running the pattern...

In an instance like that, I'm not sure there's much you can do, other than just tell them to knock themselves out, because they weren't going to listen to you anyway...why bother, and why get so worked up about it? Everyone knows these kind of rider's exist...


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

The reason I got so worked up about it, is because usually everyone that goes to this show is SO nice and caring, and these dumb girls just ticked me the right way with this whole thing. THATS why i am so bothered.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just remove the barrels (on your two). I'd do that, frankly (I don't care about yelling much). I know what you feel though. We have similar people on team penning sometime - very ignorant and may just fly pass you, or run almost into you and such. One did it right next to my tight to the trailer horse (thank God she was not very scared and didn't try to break a halter and run). I wish she'd kick out and get them, because that would be a pretty good lesson NOT to behave as an a...s.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The better person always walks away!  Remember that! I know that I have't always been the better person and alot of times I'm just so dedicated to getting my point across that I forget to be a mature adult!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> The better person always walks away!  Remember that! I know that I have't always been the better person and alot of times I'm just so dedicated to getting my point across that I forget to be a mature adult!


This is the best advice...I sometimes forget that too! :wink:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ Same here! And I am a pretty bi*chy girl ONLY when you make me mad. So I felt pretty good about only doing what I did. hah

I am so glad to see that other people would have done somewhat the same thing. It makes me feel good. lol


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

My bad tempered self probably would have gotten physical and thrown a few punches with their sorry selves. Or, at leas told them off.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

dynamite. said:


> I agree, you did handle it well. You seem a lot like me, you WANT to blow up on people so badly but you know its wrong, lol. Sorry they kinda ruined your ride. I feel bad for those horses!


Are you both em-paths? Like you really wanted to blow up but you didn't in count of either argument, or how they would feel, you handeled it well. I must say.:-|


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL! I dont think I would have gone that far. I did once in school and it almost landed me in jail for the night cause of my age. :lol: Verbal, I will do any day though.


----------



## TimeChaser (Jan 13, 2009)

Just want to say, that any real professional barrel racer (or other horse person) would have been polite and waited their turn. Besides that, if you can't ask your horse to stop in the middle of a barrel run than you don't have a very good horse. And cooling off is SO important! Wow, that really got my blood boiling. That is how barrel racers and barrel horses get a bad rap...from people like that.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ That is SO true! About the bad rep thing!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Yuck. Just remember those girls and avoid them whenever you encounter them again.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, I went to the same show yesterday and i was looking for them, but i dont think they were there.


----------

